# Stalker alert



## Pipp (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello fellow cockapoo owners

So, I need some advice please and last time I needed some you all were so amazing and helpful it was overwhelming.

Our cockapoo puppy Bonnie is now 7 months old and frankly I cant believe we have made it this far!!!!! . Many of the issues we were having have calmed down i.e biting and toilet training (we only have an accident now and then instead of 3 times a day). 

But......

She still follows me about ALL the times, if she is not in her crate she is stalking me about everywhere and she cries if I ever leave her eye line.

Does this ever stop???? I know it sound cute but I find it so annoying at times, especially when I am tired or very busy! I just want her to be a bit more confident and self sufficient and her unrelenting following of me is just winding me up. I know its not her fault as such but sometimes I want to go for a wee or get a cup of tea without her under my feet. Its much worse if we have guest or visitors then then she becomes even more clingy and wants to literally be on top of me. She is indifferent to my husband which is a shame.

I suppose what I want/hope you will tell me is that this will stop soon and she will be able to cuddle up on her own now and then and do her own thing without needing me. As I have said before on this site she is more demanding than our 2 year old....and that is saying something!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the company - that said I do think that as they get older they do get more comfortable in their own space - I also find that if they have had an extra long walk then they are more likely to rest easy.... 
Was your pup crate trained - do you still use a crate or have a baby gate across the kitchen door so that sometimes she does settle in her own space?
A fool proof way of having a happy distracted puppy is a nice raw bone to chew. The rule in my house is that bones are for the garden - so my three happily lie out chewing away while I am busy inside.
Of course I have three dogs and they do to a point amuse each other and get comfort from each other - although while I'm typing this they are all around my chair in the study - when I move through to the kitchen they will probably come too -although the collie tends to prefer to lie in the doorway on the hall side - because the carpet is more comfortable than the hard floor in the kitchen.
If you are really bothered by her close attendance then you need to train her to settle on a mat - initially have it close to you, but once she has accepted it is the place to be be you can move it little by little to the spot you would like her to be in. Give her a stuffed kong or pizzle while she is on her mat and once she is relaxed with it and used to staying on it while you are in eye sight then you can start moving in and out of the room- just for seconds initially.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm just reading about the importance of leadership and how they need to relax and know we are in charge, though I admit I have problems with some of these ideas, but if she's following you maybe she feels she's the leader and needs to take care of you, rather than our belief that they can't bear to be without us, hence their following us or jumping up to greet us after an absence. I'm certainly no expert and I'm sure one will be along very shortly!


----------

